# October update ?



## ldw (Aug 30, 2009)

Anyone know what water looks like at edge or nipple?


----------



## fishdoc (Apr 1, 2014)

Hiltons shows a good blue water push starting a few miles south of the oriskany going all the way back southwest from there including nipple elbow etc. The new fads all look to be in greenish/blue. Hope tomorrow to give a first hand report. Check out NASA website they have a free satellite daily pic


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

green with a hint of blue water yesterday west of the nipple and down the wall towards the elbow. Had one small billfish playing with us and a random knockdown, very few fliers and only saw one tuna jump, no sign of a school. We fished from 2-dark it was glass calm... great afternoon on the water with a twilight stop for a limit of triggers on the way home.


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)




----------

